
Netlify doesn't allow accounts with Protonmail email addresses - passedpawn
https://community.netlify.com/t/email-domain-protonmail-com-is-not-supported/18389/3
======
passedpawn
Quoting Netlify's community manager's response:

> Unfortunately, we had to restrict access to our service for protonmail (and
> a few other email providers) some time ago (more than two years - it is not
> a recent change)

> We found that, when we allow protonmail email addresses on our system, we
> experience an extreme uptick in accounts with spam, fraudulent activity,
> phishing, illegal (by US law) pornography, dmca violations, and things of
> that nature. The extent was so severe that our paying customers, search
> engine results, and legitimate business side of things were being negatively
> impacted. We understand that blocking an entire email provider is quite
> drastic, but it was the only way to mitigate the impact on our service.

> I don’t have information on hand at this second as to which email providers
> are on our list of frequently abused services, so you might find that one of
> those providers you listed does work, but unfortunately protonmail does not
> and likely will not be unbanned as the security risk is simply too great.

